# my account on facebook marketplace is now disabled



## RCO (Jun 3, 2021)

I'm left totally confused by this one , I went to check facebook marketplace to see if anything new had been posted and my account is now disabled and I cannot log in or view the site .  it appears to have been disabled on Monday 

which is odd cause on Monday I bought a bottle from a lady up north using that site , to me it seemed like a rather uneventful purchase . a week or 2 ago I sent her a brief msg expressing interest in buying it but I lived about an hour south of her so I'd have to wait a few days before I could make it up that way 

on Monday I drove up that way and picked it up , she wasn't even there an older man handed it to me and I gave him the $ . all messages exchanged were brief and professional in nature and she seemed glad I was buying it . 

I also used that site to msg a local antique vendor who had some bottles for sale , I bought the no city 7 up from him on Friday . he seemed very professional and replied back , felt he perhaps hoped I 'd buy more bottles from him than I did 

there the only 2 people I've messaged on that site in the last few days and only ones I've bought anything from recently 

so left perplexed as to why either of them would of reported my account ( which was not in my name but used a local name and term " finds "  , was really no content there I used it to view site and msg people on it . haven't had an actual account on facebook in a few years 

here is the odd msg I got when I tried to view the site earlier tonight


----------



## RCO (Jun 3, 2021)

all I can think of is there was some sort of misunderstanding 

I had told her I'd be there after lunch but I got to her city early and was nothing to do so I went there early and no one was home. 

but went back after lunch and picked up the bottle and paid , they said nothing else to me

trying to make sense of this one and why she would of been so upset with me to report my account and have it canceled over an uneventful and legitimate purchase


----------



## east texas terry (Jun 3, 2021)

RCO said:


> all I can think of is there was some sort of misunderstanding
> 
> I had told her I'd be there after lunch but I got to her city early and was nothing to do so I went there early and no one was home.
> 
> ...


i do not do facebook  they are bad and they can mess you up


----------



## RCO (Jun 3, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> i do not do facebook  they are bad and they can mess you up



I was never really into the whole facebook thing , though the marketplace was neat as it had a lot of different bottles posted from different areas , I could look thru rather easily


----------



## RCO (Jun 3, 2021)

all I can think of is they developed a bad case of sellers regret after I left after picking up the bottle . did get a great druggist bottle from Canada from them , I paid the full price they asked for ( which wasn't very much )  and would of been willing to pay more if that was the issue 

they must of assumed I knew more about bottles and that if I was willing to drive an hour north to pick up 1 little bottle it must of been rare and worth way more than they asked for 

but seems off that they'd go as for as to report my account , wasn't anything wrong with my messages to them , brief and professional , no grounds for being removed from that site


----------



## east texas terry (Jun 3, 2021)

RCO said:


> all I can think of is they developed a bad case of sellers regret after I left after picking up the bottle . did get a great druggist bottle from Canada from them , I paid the full price they asked for ( which wasn't very much )  and would of been willing to pay more if that was the issue
> 
> they must of assumed I knew more about bottles and that if I was willing to drive an hour north to pick up 1 little bottle it must of been rare and worth way more than they asked for
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 3, 2021)

RCO said:


> View attachment 226070


I lost my Farcebook account that I used for my collecting 15+ months ago and I never got it recovered.  Farcebook are a bunch of idiots, are liars and comparable to Big Brother.  I'd say there is a special place in hell reserved for some of the execs.


----------



## RCO (Jun 4, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I lost my Farcebook account that I used for my collecting 15+ months ago and I never got it recovered.  Farcebook are a bunch of idiots, are liars and comparable to Big Brother.  I'd say there is a special place in hell reserved for some of the execs.



I'm confused by what I did or why my account was reported as violating the rules 

all I can think of is one of the people I contacted recently reported it cause it wasn't in my real name . but not sure why either of them would of been upset at me enough to want to see it taken down 

it had no content and was only being used to view and contact people on marketplace , I'm not sure why that wasn't allowed under there rules


----------



## RCO (Jun 4, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I lost my Farcebook account that I used for my collecting 15+ months ago and I never got it recovered.  Farcebook are a bunch of idiots, are liars and comparable to Big Brother.  I'd say there is a special place in hell reserved for some of the execs.



its true that I did get this bottle for a low price but I paid the price listed in there ad , I'm not an appraiser and this bottle is not from Ontario , its from another province so to get its full value you'd have to find a collector from its home area not here

all I can think of is they decided it was worth way more money after I left and were upset with me for buying it and then decided to report my account afterwords as a sort of way to get revenge

although not sure why my account violated the rules , maybe facebook felt it was off cause it had no content and no real name and being used to contact sellers but I had never sold anything on marketplace so I never had any listings there


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 4, 2021)

RCO said:


> its true that I did get this bottle for a low price but I paid the price listed in there ad , I'm not an appraiser and this bottle is not from Ontario , its from another province so to get its full value you'd have to find a collector from its home area not here
> 
> all I can think of is they decided it was worth way more money after I left and were upset with me for buying it and then decided to report my account afterwords as a sort of way to get revenge
> 
> although not sure why my account violated the rules , maybe facebook felt it was off cause it had no content and no real name and being used to contact sellers but I had never sold anything on marketplace so I never had any listings there


If they were upset why didn't they contact you directly? I believe it is a mistake and if not, what Uncle Bruce said pretty much sums it up quite well.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 4, 2021)

Maybe because you didn’t pay through Facebook so they didn’t get their cut and now they are grumpy.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 4, 2021)

*Why are you whinging here?  Request a review, and maybe you'll get the answers you seek.*


----------



## RCO (Jun 4, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> *Why are you whinging here?  Request a review, and maybe you'll get the answers you seek.*




it says I can seek a review although not sure what that involves and if there is any hope they re activate the account 

I guess maybe I was trying to make sense of it all


----------



## RCO (Jun 4, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> If they were upset why didn't they contact you directly? I believe it is a mistake and if not, what Uncle Bruce said pretty much sums it up quite well.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



it doesn't make a lot of sense , it possible she didn't think the bottles were worth much but maybe someone else did 

not uncommon for someone else to decide an item is worth more than it really is after its already been listed for sale or sold , other people she knows could of told her it was worth more 

or she simply decided it had to be worth a lot of money and rare if I'd be willing to drive an hour north to where she lives to pick it up , she likely assumed I wouldn't of came that far unless it was something special , so they were bitter they could of got more $ for it

but not sure why she didn't say anything to me or why she'd decide to report my account after the fact


----------



## RCO (Jun 4, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> Maybe because you didn’t pay through Facebook so they didn’t get their cut and now they are grumpy.



your allowed to pay cash for small purchases on facebook marketplace 

I'm assuming there a regretful seller and grumpy about the fact they sold me a rare one for so little and decided to get back at me by reporting my account as they knew there was no way to get bottle back legally it had already been sold


----------



## RCO (Jun 4, 2021)

also note I don't know why its been deactivated as it doesn't state a reason or what my violation was

as I use it so rarely , its hard to believe there isn't a link between my purchase of that bottle on Monday and account also being deactivated same day . I hadn't contacted anyone else last weekend or Monday

but seems very off to report a customer , I sell things on ebay like used books and never once have I ever reported a paying customer after they completed a purchase . it seems like something you just don't do unless there is a very good reason

which is why I feel there must be some sort of mis understanding with her and my purchase that day . all my contact with her was brief and professional , I showed up on time and paid exact amount asked for in her ad . as to what I could of possibly did to justify being reported leaves me clueless

have seen similar druggist bottles from that part of Canada sell online for $ 40 or $50 so its likely worth more money than what I paid but I have no intention of trying to resell it , just though it was unique and a neat bottle , it wasn't about the money


----------



## east texas terry (Jun 4, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I lost my Farcebook account that I used for my collecting 15+ months ago and I never got it recovered.  Farcebook are a bunch of idiots, are liars and comparable to Big Brother.  I'd say there is a special place in hell reserved for some of the execs.


If you was from China you would be ok


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 4, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> *Why are you whinging here?  Request a review, and maybe you'll get the answers you seek.*


Actually in my case that did not work.  They kept saying that because of COVID they didn't have the resources to look into my blocked account, yet they kept on revising the Farcebook venue.  Worth a shot to look into it, but as in my case you may need to create a whole new account.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 4, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> If you was from China you would be ok


That is probably very true... and sad.


----------



## RCO (Jun 5, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Actually in my case that did not work.  They kept saying that because of COVID they didn't have the resources to look into my blocked account, yet they kept on revising the Farcebook venue.  Worth a shot to look into it, but as in my case you may need to create a whole new account.



not sure how to request a review , I clicked to ask and it said they needed my cell # so I typed it in , then they send a code and I typed it in , 

now there asking for a picture of myself saying its needed to verify account is mine but that page never had any pictures of myself or anything so not sure what it will verify 

nowhere has it ever said what I did to violate the terms , all I can think of is one of the people I contacted on marketplace felt it was odd I didn't post anything there and so they reported it but not really sure why as they both meet me in person when I came to pick up the bottles and saw I was a real legit person who collected bottles 

all I can think is there was a mis understanding with one of them or they were upset at me afterwords and felt I paid too little for the bottles , sellers regret


----------



## RCO (Jun 5, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> If you was from China you would be ok



I know if I had posted about anything from Marijuana to Hamas/Palestine it would of been OK 

the issue might of been that I had been contacting people on marketplace with an account that didn't clearly identify who I was 

although all the other buy and sell sites here allow for you to do that and don't require a name or photo


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 5, 2021)

RCO said:


> I know if I had posted about anything from Marijuana to Hamas/Palestine it would of been OK
> 
> the issue might of been that I had been contacting people on marketplace with an account that didn't clearly identify who I was
> 
> although all the other buy and sell sites here allow for you to do that and don't require a name or photo


I’d say you were reported by someone. Same thing has happened to me. If anyone is reported once Facebook and eBay have fits and will ban you


----------



## RCO (Jun 5, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> I’d say you were reported by someone. Same thing has happened to me. If anyone is reported once Facebook and eBay have fits and will ban you



 seems doubtful they'd just randomly decide to deactivate account 

I had to have been reported by someone ( likely one of the people I had contact with recently on the site )  

but only 2 people I bought items off recently and felt those purchases went smoothly and all contact was professional and brief 

all I can think of is one of them had sellers regret after I left and upset I paid too little for one of the bottles I bought and so decided to report me


the local antique vendor guy did ask why I used the word " finds " in my facebook name , told him it was cause I liked to find things when out exploring so he knew why I used that account and not sure why he'd have reported it , which is why I felt it was more likely the lady from up north who did this


----------



## RCO (Jun 5, 2021)

since I can no longer access that account I can't review my past msg's or contacts as to who or what might of been the issue 

I can recall msg's to several people a few months back about various 7 up bottles but seem very doubtful one of them reported me 

also sent 1 msg to a local seller who had some milk jugs but they weren't local jugs so I didn't reply back afterwords 

can't recall buying anything else thru that site , have looked at a lot of different ads but were always too far away so I couldn't buy them


----------



## Cola-Coca (Jun 5, 2021)

You may have scared them when you showed up early.!?


----------



## RCO (Jun 6, 2021)

Cola-Coca said:


> You may have scared them when you showed up early.!?



it wasn't that early , I said that I'd be there after lunch so around 11 30 . there was no one home , I knocked once on door and left and came back an hour later 

he didn't say anything to me , just said you must be the guy picking up the medicine bottles and handed them to me after I gave him the $ , it all seemed very routine and uneventful 

but I agree its possible there was some sort of misunderstanding from there point of view 

still think the most likely scenario is they decided that a collector like myself wouldn't drive an hour north unless the bottle was rare and worth more than what they asked and so they decided it was worth more money


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Jun 6, 2021)

RCO said:


> I'm confused by what I did or why my account was reported as violating the rules
> 
> all I can think of is one of the people I contacted recently reported it cause it wasn't in my real name . but not sure why either of them would of been upset at me enough to want to see it taken down
> 
> it had no content and was only being used to view and contact people on marketplace , I'm not sure why that wasn't allowed under there rules


Facebook has a alithogram set up so it can see what posts u like to see & what not & major cookie collecting. Also if you don't post anything on Ur actual account or talk to "friends", I use that term lightly, Facebook will assume that you are a robot or a Russian hackers or National hacker of sorts. Facebook is the Devil. It doesn't care about truth, even if you just used it for Facebook market. And as one seller said, they will also throw a fit if u don't pay through their money hungry Communist Progressive Capitalism site.


----------

